# Essential oils



## sudsynewby (Mar 2, 2016)

What essential oils are necessary in your arsenal? If you could only pick ten, what would they be?


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Lavender
Rosemary
Patchouli
Peppermint
Eucalyptus
Star Anise
Geranium rose
Litsea cubeba
10x orange or other citrus
Cedar

Edit to add: these also have the advantage of being some of the least expensive EO's


----------



## lsg (Mar 3, 2016)

Lavender 
Patchouli
Lemon
Orange
Peppermint
Eucalyptus
Grapefruit
Rosemary
Cedar
Litsea Cubeba

Thank goodness, there is really no limit.  I have so many more.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2016)

Lavender, Rosemary, Patchouli, Litsea Cubea, Lemongrass, Tea Tree, Orange, Eucalyptus, Peppermint


----------



## sudsynewby (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks so much!!! I have a few, but I'm looking to expand my collection


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 3, 2016)

Here are some links with ideas for blending that I have found useful:
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/fb/bd/9b/fbbd9be1f3a6febc68f423a600c72e20.jpg
http://premeditatedleftovers.com/na...il-combinations-for-homemade-beauty-products/
http://soapteacher.blogspot.com/2010/10/suggested-essential-oil-blends-for-soap.html?m=1
http://joliechose.tripod.com/joliechosearomatherapy/id17.html


----------



## sudsynewby (Mar 4, 2016)

That's awesome! I will definitely be looking those over while I have a few days off this weekend!


----------



## diffuserexpert (Mar 8, 2016)

Lavender 
Patchouli
Lemon
Orange
Peppermint
Eucalyptus
Cedar
Litsea Cubeba
...etc
do you want more


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 8, 2016)

*Essential oil*

Can someone tell me where I can find Quince essential oil? I've searched everywhere with no success. It must be pretty costly to be this hard to locate!


----------



## lucyheart (Mar 16, 2016)

lsg said:


> Lavender
> Patchouli
> Lemon
> Orange
> ...



Like me...... Love lavender, lemon, peppermint the most


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 16, 2016)

sudsynewby said:


> That's awesome! I will definitely be looking those over while I have a few days off this weekend!


Can you find pear EO? Quince were the parent tree to pears.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2016)

Patchouli
Litsea
Tea Tree
Lavender
Cedarwood
Lime (acid)
Rosemary
Eucalyptus
Lemongrass
Peppermint


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 17, 2016)

lemongrass
peppermint
spearmint
lavender
rosemary
tea tree
rose geranium
orange
patchouli
star anise

Looks like many of us love the same scents!


----------



## Spice (Mar 25, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> Here are some links with ideas for blending that I have found useful:
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/fb/bd/9b/fbbd9be1f3a6febc68f423a600c72e20.jpg
> http://premeditatedleftovers.com/na...il-combinations-for-homemade-beauty-products/
> http://soapteacher.blogspot.com/2010/10/suggested-essential-oil-blends-for-soap.html?m=1
> http://joliechose.tripod.com/joliechosearomatherapy/id17.html


I was browsing at one of your links, and it dawn on me that Lemongrass is a top note. I thought top notes have weak lasting  scents, however my lemongrass last forever. Maybe not forever, but a long time...like months (many).


----------



## calimess (Apr 24, 2016)

Lavender
Lemon
Rosemary
Geranium
Thyme
Clary sage
Cedarwood


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Apr 24, 2016)

lemongrass
peppermint
eucalyptus
rosemary
patchouli
ylang ylang
dalmation sage
cedarwood
cinnamon leaf
orange x10

With special mention to anise teatree and lavender


----------



## alsabaak (Apr 30, 2016)

thank you for this subject.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 30, 2016)

.......and frankincense.


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 30, 2016)

Lavender and Orange for me.


----------



## TeresaT (May 1, 2016)

Pink Grapefruit, Citronella, Spearmint, Clove, Rosemary, Lemongrass, Tangerine, Orange, Lavender, Chamomile 

ETA: Honorable mentions go to Lemon, Tea Tree and Peppermint


----------



## raingarden (Jul 26, 2016)

Do you make CP soap with Peppermint EO?


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 26, 2016)

raingarden said:


> Do you make CP soap with Peppermint EO?


 
Yes. I use peppermint EO in lots of things. The EO is cheap - on par with most fragrance oils. I use it in EO - it behaves well and sticks well. I also use it in lip balm.


----------



## SuzieOz (Jul 28, 2016)

I've just discovered Tangerine EO ... ohhhhhh so gorgeous ... I put it in hand cream and body cream.


----------



## raingarden (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks DIXIEDRAGON!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 30, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> I've just discovered Tangerine EO ... ohhhhhh so gorgeous ... I put it in hand cream and body cream.


One of my favs.


----------



## mrsmackinnon (Apr 16, 2017)

Lavender
Eucalyptus
Tea tree
Orange
Lemon
Frankensence
Sage
Cedar wood
Cinnamon 
Peppermint


----------



## anshika154 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lavender, Rosemary, grape fruit, tea tree oil, EUCALYPTUS, lemon, peppermint ,cinnamon, oregano


----------



## duckinatub (Jun 2, 2017)

Even though it is an expensive oil, I would add Ylang Ylang... It blends very well with Lavender, Orange...


----------

